# Remington 870



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

I just bought a nice 12 Ga. Remington 870 Wingmaster for $150. It looks like new. Is that a good Price?

Sorry, I'm just rubbing it in! A friend is getting out of hunting and sold some of his guns. He's just getting too old and can't get out any more.

I got lucky this time!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you want to get rid of it....I'll give you $200.


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

Is that $200 Canadian or US  .


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Chis was in Las Vegas maybe it is casino chips.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Does this friend of yours have a 10 gauge he would want to get rid of???


----------

